# Peja,Darko and Nenad to play for Serbia in Eurobasket



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9859678
BELGRADE, Serbia -- Good news has come in threes for Serbia, with NBA stars Peja Stojakovic, Nenad Krstic and Darko Milicic all confirming their intention to play in EuroBasket 2007. 

Both Stojakovic and Krstic missed the World Championship this summer with a young Serbia & Montenegro side -- competing as one for the final time -- exiting in the round of 16 with a loss to eventual champion Spain. 
He added that Dragan Sakota -- who coached Serbia & Montenegro in Japan this summer -- had told him Stojakovic also will travel. 
"*Sakota told us that Peja will be at EuroBasket 2007," said Milicic, the second overall pick in the 2003 draft. "It will be the first but also the last competition he'll participate in as a member of the Serbian national team." *
*Serbia's return to independence for the first time in 88 years has awoken new emotions in the nation's athletes, and the basketball players are no exception. *
*Stojakovic's return is not a complete surprise. The **New Orleans Hornets** forward stated his intention to play at EuroBasket when excusing himself from World Championship duty due to a knee problem*




Doesn't really excite me,particularly when he doesn't seem to be playing for the Hornets for the last seven or eight games.


----------

